# [solved]USB RT73 wireless cannot connect

## coolone

i have compiled RT73 driver and installed successfully ( rt73.ko)

also emerged both wireless-tools & net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=("10.1.1.14 netmask 255.0.0.0")

routes_wlan0=("default via 10.1.1.1")
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={

  ssid="My_ssid"

  psk="Password"

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  proto=WPA

}

```

but cannot get it on.

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

```
 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                               [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported        [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...
```

could someone help with this?

thanks a lot

-----------------

solved

----------

## coolone

I used official driver, and seems worked 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     10.1.1.15                                                          [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 10.1.1.1 ...  
```

but it cannot ping to the server 

```
ping 10.1.1.1

PING 10.1.1.1 (10.1.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 10.1.1.15 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.1.1.15 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.1.1.15 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable
```

----------

## hemna

any more luck with this?  I just picked up the belkin usb adapter.  I just manually configured mine and it's working.

----------

## grant123

coolone,

What do you mean "official driver"?  I'm getting the same SIOCSIWENCODEEXT errors with rt73.

----------

## grant123

I see the difference between the open and official drivers now.  The official driver won't compile on my amd64 system though.  The open driver compiles but doesn't work with wpa_supplicant.

----------

## coolone

hi grant123, i've done the RT73 usb wiki , hope can help u

mine is AMD64 as well, and works perfect with official rt73 driver.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Howto_wirelss_RT73_USB

happy new year

----------

## grant123

Thanks a lot for responding.

There's a lot of non-Gentoo manual stuff in your wiki but if this thing doesn't start working in the next couple of days I'll go ahead with it.

Anyone want to whip up an ebuild based on that wiki?  I would be eternally grateful.

----------

## grant123

This is actually working now with the rt2x00/rt73 driver built into 2.6.24.  PHEW!

----------

## R.B.Riddick

grant123 could you please post how you made it work with the internal drivers in 2.6.24?????

----------

## grant123

Have you tried enabling the drivers in the kernel and booting into that kernel?

----------

## R.B.Riddick

Yes I have!

Here's part of my dmesg that is relevant...

```
phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt73.bin'.

phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Firmware detected - version: 1.7.

phy0 -> rt73usb_init_bbp: Debug - Start initialization from EEPROM...

phy0 -> rt73usb_init_bbp: Debug - ...End initialization from EEPROM.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 0 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 1 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 2 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 3 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 4 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 0 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 1 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 2 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 3 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 4 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 0 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 1 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 2 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 3 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 4 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc

wlan0: authentication with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc timed out

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 0 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 1 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 2 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 3 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 4 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc

wlan0: authentication with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc timed out

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 0 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 1 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 2 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 3 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 4 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc

wlan0: authentication with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc timed out

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 0 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 1 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 2 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 3 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 4 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc

wlan0: authentication with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc timed out

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 0 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 1 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 2 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 3 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 4 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc

wlan0: authentication with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc timed out

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 0 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 1 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 2 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 3 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX ring 4 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2.

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc

wlan0: authentication with AP 00:1b:11:fb:a6:cc timed out

```

output from the initscript:

```
 * Service net.wlan0 starting

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 -  * WARNING:  net.wlan0 has started but is inactive

```

iwconfig

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"MyESSID"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:1B:11:FB:A6:CC

          Tx-Power=off

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

ifconfig

```
wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1B:11:B6:6B:C3

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

What's inside /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=("wpa_supplicant")

iwconfig_wlan0="mode managed"

iwconfig_wlan0="txpower on"

iwconfig_wlan0="essid Johannes"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

essid_wlan0="Johannes"

config_wlan0=( "192.168.0.176 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

```

...and /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

# Dissable fast re-autentication

fast_reauth=0

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

        ssid="Johannes"

        mode=1

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=9

}

# Simple case: WPA-PSK, PSK as an ASCII passphrase, allow all valid ciphers

network={

  ssid="Johannes"

  mode=1

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=TKIP

  group=TKIP

  psk="honeybunnyhoneybunnyhoneybunny12"

  # The higher the priority the sooner we are matched

  priority=5

}

```

Thanx in advance and hope you can help me...

----------

## grant123

Unfortunately this is no longer fresh in my mind.  I'm not sure what to suggest except to enable all wireless stuff in your kernel that you can.  There is a lot of new wireless stuff in 2.6.24.  Let me know if you want me to post any of my configs.

----------

## vitoriung

Mine is -

/etc/conf.d/net

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.6 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.1.254" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="yourSSIDname"

        proto=RSN

        psk="yourphrase"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

}

```

Works fine with rtl8187 (USB)

----------

## ExecutorElassus

I'm sorry; I realize that wifi is ridiculously idiosyncratic, but I have more or less the same config as here, but it doesn't work for me at all. my conf.d/net is identical to vitoriung's, as is my wpa_supplicant.conf (though it's in a subdirectory).

I get SIOCSIFFLAGS errors all over the place, wpa_supplicant cannot bring wlan0 up, I get errors from /lib64/udev/firmware.sh that it cannot find rt73.bin (even though I copied it into the correct path), etc. etc. I've followed the guides mostly (though I'm using the built-in kernel module, because the one from Raltek won't compile due to an error about needing to set EXTRA_CFLAGS), but now I'm stuck.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

EE

----------

